# [INSTALL] 64bits à 32bits

## armkreuz1

Bon, comme le temps pour trouver et réparer des bugs ou autre commence à me faire défaut, je veux faire un rollback de ma gentoo de 64bits vers 32bits.

Y-a-t-il moyen de passer de 64 bits vers 32 bits sans tout réinstaller?

----------

## CryoGen

non

En plus amd64 est vraiment stable je trouve... enfin bref si tu veux repasser à 32bits tu dois réinstaller.

EDIT: Et change le titre ... il suffit de lire le 1er topic du forum, c'est pas bien difficile

----------

## armkreuz1

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> non
> 
> En plus amd64 est vraiment stable je trouve... enfin bref si tu veux repasser à 32bits tu dois réinstaller.
> 
> EDIT: Et change le titre ... il suffit de lire le 1er topic du forum, c'est pas bien difficile

 

Mon erreur, un oubli, pourtant, ce n'est pas mon premier post ici

 :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Reste en 64bits c'est aussi stable que le 32bits, il est révolu le temps où le 64bitx c'était l'aventure.

----------

## Tom_

+1 pour conserver un système 64 bits.  :Wink: 

Gentoo est une (voire la) meilleure distrib en 64 bits à mon avis ... de gros efforts ont été faits.

----------

## AgentMat

Ouais enfin t'as pas mal de problèmes de drivers. Par exemple avec ATI en 64 bits si tu utilises une sortie DVI, ton ordi plante quand tu passes de X à un framebuffer (ctrl alt F ou simplement un délog, reboot, ...). Bref ca devient vite chiant pour un gain négligeable pour une utilisation "normale" d'un pc.

----------

## kopp

Quelle idée d'avoir une carte ATI aussi  :Smile:  <troll inside>

En général, les paquets sont stabilisés de façons plus rapide en amd64 qu'en x86 ...

----------

## titoucha

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin t'as pas mal de problèmes de drivers. Par exemple avec ATI en 64 bits si tu utilises une sortie DVI, ton ordi plante quand tu passes de X à un framebuffer (ctrl alt F ou simplement un délog, reboot, ...). Bref ca devient vite chiant pour un gain négligeable pour une utilisation "normale" d'un pc.

 

J'ai pas ce genre de plantées, tu dois avoir testé ça il y a quelques temps.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *armkreuz1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y-a-t-il moyen de passer de 64 bits vers 32 bits sans tout réinstaller?

 

Je dirais que c'est possible en suivant un howto pour changer de CHOST

Par contre il y aura forcement un étape avec un emerge -e world

Le seul avantage sera donc de garder toutes les config.

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Reste en 64bits c'est aussi stable que le 32bits, il est révolu le temps où le 64bitx c'était l'aventure.

 

+1

----------

## davidou2a

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Reste en 64bits c'est aussi stable que le 32bits, il est révolu le temps où le 64bitx c'était l'aventure.

 

Je plussoie, et pour les drivers ATI je tourne avec fglrx et framebuffer console et fbsplash et j'ai pas de souçis lors des CTRL+ALT+Fn ni lors des sorties de session pour revenir a GDM, je l'ai eu au debut se probleme avec un ecran qui se fige en noir, mais je sais plus exactement ce que j'ai passé en module au lieu de le compiler en dur dans le kernel et depuis plus de souçis...

Mais bon en y reflechissant bien j'ai decidé y a peu de temps d'enlever fbsplash et tout truc eye-candy me servant a rien... bon apres chacun ses choix  :Smile:  c'est l'avantage de notre distro : creer ses propres regles et ses propres envies...

----------

## CryoGen

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *armkreuz1 wrote:*   
> 
> Y-a-t-il moyen de passer de 64 bits vers 32 bits sans tout réinstaller? 
> 
> Je dirais que c'est possible en suivant un howto pour changer de CHOST
> ...

 

C'est quand meme chaud et je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse le faire dans ce cas là.

Le plus simple reste la réinstallation en ayant sauvegarder les distfiles, le fichier world , /etc et bien sur /home (s'il est pas sur une partition à part) 

Une fois le stage3 en place on remet /etc/portage les distfiles et world puis emerge -e system , emerge -e world

----------

## BuBuaBu

J'ai fait une migration 32bits -> 64bits il y a peu de temps

C'est franchement pas compliqué, en gros c'est recompile de la nouvelle toolchain, puis emerge -e system et emerge -e world

Je vois pas en quoi c'est différent pour le 64bits -> 32bits

bien sur la solution de re passer par un stage3 est une solution sur, mais c'est moin drole   :Laughing:  .

----------

## armkreuz1

Bon effet, j'ai fais le pour et le contre, et je vais rester en 64bits, ce serait bête de perdre tout mon temps à réinstaller, quand j'ai déjà un système fonctionnel et bien roder.

C'est surtout le duo firefox/mplayerplug-in qui m'ennuie en réalité

----------

## loopx

ca fonctionne très bien le 64

d'ailleur, j'en connais qui travaille exclusivement en 64 avec gnome et compiz-fusion ^^

Check tes uses, et met tout à jour  :Wink: 

et passe en instable biensur   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *armkreuz1 wrote:*   

> C'est surtout le duo firefox/mplayerplug-in qui m'ennuie en réalité

 

Il t'ennuie en quoi ce duo ?

----------

## armkreuz1

C'est que je veux utilisé la version binaire de Firefox ( car mes fonts sont mieux affichés ), mais je suis pas capable de faire fonctionner les videos nécessitant mplayerplug-in

----------

## davidou2a

 *armkreuz1 wrote:*   

> C'est que je veux utilisé la version binaire de Firefox ( car mes fonts sont mieux affichés ), mais je suis pas capable de faire fonctionner les videos nécessitant mplayerplug-in

 

tu as la 

```
USE="nsplugin"
```

 pour ça non?   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> J'ai fait une migration 32bits -> 64bits il y a peu de temps
> 
> C'est franchement pas compliqué, en gros c'est recompile de la nouvelle toolchain, puis emerge -e system et emerge -e world
> 
> Je vois pas en quoi c'est différent pour le 64bits -> 32bits
> ...

 

Alors là j'aimerai bien en savoir plus, parcequ'en 32 et en 64 c'est pas du tout la même ABI, normalement faut se taper toute une cross compile bien longue et chiante...

----------

